

Reddit: IAmAn Astronaut who has been to space twice - mwill
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/gm8rh/iaman_astronaut_who_has_been_to_space_twice_and/

======
Jacob4u2
His response to a hopeful Aeronautical Engineer on becoming an Astronaut:

    
    
      "Be better than the competition."
    

Wisdom.

------
zwischenzug
"Epic circle jerk"

yup

------
jchonphoenix
Flagged because AMA like these don't belong on HN.

~~~
yuvadam
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

